# Carpeting plants ok for a shrimp nano tank?



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Usually carpeting plants = needs co2, co2 + shrimp = dead/dying/not reproducing shrimp, and carpeting plants - co2 = unhappy plants. That's the real, main reason you don't see it with sensitive shrimp.


----------



## kurosuto (May 20, 2009)

What happens if you dry start, have it carpet, and then full and put shrimp?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Use moss, it works.


----------



## kurosuto (May 20, 2009)

Use miss to carpet? Which moss then in that case? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Just about any moss.

Marsilea minuta is also a great carpeter (slow) in tanks without CO2.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

so far hair grass,marsilea,and hc have been doing great in my tank witout co2 and my shrimps love it


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

cookymonster760 said:


> so far hair grass,marsilea,and hc have been doing great in my tank witout co2 and my shrimps love it


 +1 glosso still grows fine just much slower which is kinda nice as sometimes weekly or biweekly trimming gets old lol. the main reason u dont see it more often is people dont set it up correctly. there are many many threads on tpt alone that show co2 isnt needed just helpful so just remember to give it care like you would with anyother tank an it should grow fine if set up correctly and cared for.


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

I have found hairgrass and HC do just fine in a no CO2 medium light setup, but growth is really slow, I would dry start it or use CO2 to grow it in and then take the CO2 out.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a tank full of hairdrass belem, and it does fine without CO2, and baby shrimp love it to death


----------



## kurosuto (May 20, 2009)

Umm...I was thinking about MM too since I have it in my.main tank. guess I'll just do mm. I kinda want glosso though. When are you coming back mord?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Psybuster (Jul 21, 2005)

I was thinking of carpeting gloss with co2 then when it fully carpets removing or at the very most barely running co2 when I stock the tank


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Psybuster said:


> I was thinking of carpeting gloss with co2 then when it fully carpets removing or at the very most barely running co2 when I stock the tank


You can get glosso cheap enough to possibly buy enough to plant heavily initially.

Unlike HC or MM or something which would bankrupt you trying to plant it heavily.


----------

